# Sage Barista Pro Steam Low Pressure / Slow Steaming



## alex13p (Dec 17, 2019)

Apologies if this has already been discussed, I took a browse through trying to find similar topic but didn't spot anything. Search tool on this site seems a bit limited as well...anyway...

We have a 4month old Barista Pro machine, in that time we've done several flushes and 1 decale routine (when the machine has asked for it). The descale was actually less than 30 days ago, although don't remember exact date.

Noticed in the last couple of days the steam wand pressure has dropped considerably. Making more coffees at home in the last couple of weeks because of what's going on at the moment and it was fine at first, but what would normally take 20-30 seconds to steam now takes over 60 seconds. It actually gets to the point where the machine thinks I've left the steam setting on and turns itself off.

The tip has been checked for blockages and cleaned, and steam appears to be coming out all holes when testing out of milk.

Do I need to do another descale? Seems a bit soon to do another one?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Joeyt (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi there,

I'm having the exact same issue with a machine of similar age and circumstances. Did you get it resolved? 
thanks, Jo


----------



## Massimo (Jan 7, 2021)

I have the same issue. My simptoms include pump changing the normal steaming mode sound of rapid tak-tak-tak, to brr-brr-brr. I'm blaming the pump and planning to replace it, once and if I can find replacement in the local shops.


----------



## ilovegarbagetrucks (Jul 24, 2021)

I had this very issue (machine is 4mos old; had run descale about 45 days ago) and running the descale again resolved this for me. I also took the tip off the steam wand and soaked it in vinegar and cleaned the holes with the tool.


----------

